# fear of heights



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

My pup maggie is afraid of heights!
We were at our backyard with culverts all around.
Some of them are small some are big in sizes.
We are just playing all along and then when I invited her to jump or go above a small culvert, she's shaking and afraid!

guys help me to overcome my dog's fear of heights


----------



## Cypress (Jan 13, 2009)

Try using raw chicken breast (with no additives!) as a lure. It worked to get my pup to go up and down stairs.


----------

